# CSV in Corporate General Manger renewed in SA?



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone here who's got a 1-year Critical Skills Visa specifically in the 'Corporate General Manager' category renewed in SA? I've seen DHA adjudicators having a lot of unwritten rules/expectations/assumptions about this category, so I'm seeking help. 

Also, if someone can recommend an immigration lawyer who's specifically done renewals in this category in the past few months, please send me a direct message.

Thank you.


----------

